# service dog questions



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi all,
I am a united states marine who is about to be discharged. I have multiple physical disabilities and multiple mental disabilities that I acquired over the course of my career a Few days ago I saw another disabled marine with a service dog and thought to myself how helpful it would be to have a service dog. I did some research and found out both my mental and physical disabilities permit me to have service dogs. I also saw that everywhere I looked, the service dogs were either trained in physical OR mental disabilities and that made me think, if the dogs are only trained in 1 thing is it possible to have two dogs? One to help me physically and one to brings emergency supplies I need from time to time and calling for emts/directing help to me or remind me to take my medication etc. I'm not trying to be selfish or abuse the system, I'm just wondering how it would work, would I be able to get a service dog that is trained for all of disabilities or getting two trained for my specific needs. When I looked on the Ada website it only specified one dog there was no mention of multiple service dogs allowing or disallowing them

Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

One dog can be trained to multi-task and handle those needs that you mentioned.


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

Sweet thank you.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Where are you located? Guardian Angels Medical Service Dogs in Williston, Fl specializes in service dogs for vets


----------

